# Pensacola beach pier



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

My buddy, fishdestroyer, n I went out to the pier today to try n catch some pomps or maybe bull reds, we got there around 1 and put out lines. After awhile we saw a school of fish and threw some jigs at them n they wouldn't bite, after all, they were all Spanish, huge ones too!! We tried again n my friend was able to get one to bite his line and that thing gave a good fight! It was the only fish caught today, they were schools of them everywhere!!! Hundreds of them, guess they weren't hungry. At the end of the pier there was huge schools of sheeps and they would bite either. Bet it was cuz we didnt have fids! Over all it was a good day out!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

Couldn't upload multiple pics lol.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice!! hopefully things will continue to pick up and they will be running everyday by mid-end of march. I haven't got to wet a hook since early november. Caught about 4 speckled trout back in the bay.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

what kinda lures were you trying on them? I might go try for them tomorrow, with assorted gotchas


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

yea i cant wait when they start running!! they are fun to catch, and eat of course lol..
we tried gotchas, jigs and spoons.. my bud got him with the jig head. i would think gotchas would be the kiiller lure but not today, they didnt bite nothing... good luck tomorrow though!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

was there any bait around the pier?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing.
that's good eating size for sure.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

DLo said:


> was there any bait around the pier?


No, I didn't see any bait at all!


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> WTG & thanks for sharing.
> that's good eating size for sure.
> catch 'em up.


Thanks man, I'm cooking them fillets up right now!!!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Good to hear!


----------

